# Any place for job postings?



## Rob EveryScape (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello, my name is Rob and I recruit photographers. 

I am not a spam bot, and I don't aspire to become a spammer.

Is there any place on this board where I could post about some open, paid job opportunities without breaking forum rules or disrupting anyone/anything? I am eager to meet new people but not at the cost of disrupting a community.


----------



## DCM1024 (Aug 22, 2012)

That's a great idea if one does not already exist. I'm up for participation.


----------

